# 5e Playtest group - looking for players



## Raunalyn (Jan 2, 2013)

I will soon be starting a 5e playtest group utilizing the Temple of Elemental Evil module. There are currently 2 players who have joined, so there is room for 2 or 3 more players if you're interested.

This will be an online game that takes place on Saturday afternoons/evenings, either weekly or bi-weekly, depending on schedules. I will be using Maptools version b87 and Skype to run the game. Please reply here, or send me a pm to let me know if you're interested.


----------



## sunderedhero (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm interested, I've been wanting to see how 5e is shaping up.


----------



## Raunalyn (Jan 3, 2013)

You are welcome to join. Send me a PM with your email address and your Skype account, and I will start sending you the details.


----------



## Raunalyn (Jan 8, 2013)

I still have one or two slots available. So far, there is a fighter and a rogue in the party, and a third who is unknown. If anyone is still interested, please send me a PM with your email address and your Skype account. If things go well, I will be able to start either Saturday (the 12th) or next Saturday (the 19th)


----------



## aileigc (Jan 12, 2013)

I might be interested, as I'm looking for some way to play D&D again. Since 5E is the only edition I haven't tried, this could be a good opportunity.
But there is a big but! I'm in the UK. What timezone are the hours you mention in?

Also, I currently don't have easy net access, I expect to have it in a week from now.


----------



## Melodicgaloiwin (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there,

Also interested, also in the UK (if you North Texas location is correct that puts you at GMT-6). Could be a late game for us 

Many thanks.


----------



## Torchlyte (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm interested. I'll send a PM your way.


----------

